
'Unemployable', a New Podcast from Dstats.org - tedcarry
&#x27;Unemployable&#x27;is a Podcast from Domestic Statistics (dstats.org) that discusses factors that make adolescents unemployable and ways to become employable.<p>Listen here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;soundcloud.com&#x2F;&#x2F;unemployable<p>Share your constructive feedback.<p>Subscribe for more.
======
aurizon
[https://soundcloud.com/unemployable](https://soundcloud.com/unemployable)

corrected URL, just a single right hand slash

------
tedcarry
Thanks. I didn't realize the erroneous Link

